# President of Valencia has resigned ...



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

... Francisco Camps, facing trial for corruption in the Generalitat de Valencia, has stepped down from the Presidency.

It has been proved that he received bribes from businesses in exchange for lucrative contracts - the latest being €14,000 worth of suits - and that's just the tip of the iceberg. But he is still maintaining his innocence.

The leader of the PP, Mariano Rajoy, has backed him throughout and allowed him to stand for the presidency in May even though his trial was pending.

Not quite on the Murdoch scale, but good news for democracy in Spain.

Camps deja la Generalitat para defender su inocencia | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is the report in English:
Valencia regional premier Francisco Camps resigns · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> ... Francisco Camps, facing trial for corruption in the Generalitat de Valencia, has stepped down from the Presidency.
> 
> It has been proved that he received bribes from businesses in exchange for lucrative contracts - the latest being €14,000 worth of suits - and that's just the tip of the iceberg. But he is still maintaining his innocence.
> 
> ...


and about time too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. 

I didn't think he'd do it.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent news.
I took an instant dislike to him.
I always thought he was a dodgy, arrogant piece of sh*t.
Lets just hope for something better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

What's the talk on Fabra?


----------

